

What can you do with a second Ethernet port? - hiteshiitk
http://www.linux.com/archive/feature/133849

======
bradleyland
Fun, but if you have a managed switch, there are some even more interesting
things you can do, like bandwidth monitoring:

nTop - <http://www.ntop.org/news.php>

And realtime traffic stats:

<http://iptraf.seul.org/>

If you run SIP on your network, you can capture call setup information to
debug phone issues:

<http://wiki.wireshark.org/SIP>

And even extract RTP audio streams to investigate call quality issues:

<http://wiki.wireshark.org/RTP_statistics>

~~~
bhiggins
yup. another handy tool is ngrep: <http://ngrep.sourceforge.net/>

for app-level protocol stats and/or high-end situations i'd attach an extrahop
product: <http://www.extrahop.com/products/>

